# Marijuana and Pregnancy in KS



## december86 (May 14, 2012)

Okay so I need some advice I am 27 wks pregnant and have smoked almost daily... we recently moved to Kansas and from what I can tell about it on the internet they have very strict marijuana laws... I have always lived in MO and as long as you are clean at the time you give birth then it's not a problem... but I have NO CLUE what the rules are in KS... Can someone explain what the marijuana laws are regarding pregnancy and drug testing in this state?? P.S. I'm not on medicaid or medicare I am on a self pay plan through the local hospital. I have a son already so the last thing I need is any unnecessary drama from the local CPS... My plan is to quit smoking the day my 3rd trimestar starts but I still want to know what to expect going into labor. Thanks for your help/advice...


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

If you quit at 28 weeks, you won't test positive when you go into labor.


----------



## rubidoux (Aug 22, 2003)

Why are you smoking so much pot?


----------



## kparker (Sep 11, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubidoux*
> 
> Why are you smoking so much pot?


 Some women use it as a nausea aid for morning sickness. Other people in general use it for sleep aids, or appetite stimulants, or various other uses that are legitimate reasons for partaking. That's why it's a good addition to the medical field. It's so beneficial for the right people, vs just smoking it to get high (which I think is silly personally).


----------



## ganjamom (May 14, 2012)

There is ABOSOLUTELY nothing wrong with smoking cannabis during pregnancy, as a matter of fact it's safer than any other man made drug out there. Many MD's prescribe pregnant women with what ever drugs based on the problem they have, for example if a prego is feeling the blues, they will prescribe anti depressants, and guess what!? the baby is born with defects or dead. WTH!? And this is okay??? Because it's legal??? But in the history of marijuana, NOT ONE PERSON/EMBRYO HAS EVER DIED FROM IT'S USE. If death has occured, it's simply because the prohibition laws, the government is against it for their own beneficial reasons ---MONEY?! They care not for the health of us, nor the life of our unborn child. Now i support cannabis use during pregnancy if needed and it's the best for any ailment. All you judgemental people out there, go and do some research, stop being so brainwashed by what this government has shoved in your head, EDUCATE YOURSELF!


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubidoux*
> 
> Why are you smoking so much pot?


not helpful.

Mama, the THC should be out of your system in about 3-4 weeks, since you are a regular smoker. I wouldn't worry too much. I'm not sure about KS as I am in the Southeast, but here, I believe women are routinely tested for drugs during birth. I don;t know anyone who has had their baby taken because of a positive test alone, though. If you are going to quit during your 3rd tri., I think you will be just fine.


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubidoux*
> 
> Why are you smoking so much pot?


where did the op say she was smoking "so much?"


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildare*
> 
> where did the op say she was smoking "so much?"


OP did say she was smoking pot almost daily.


----------



## Laurucha (Apr 11, 2011)

I did a little research into this issue when I considering trying medical marijuana to cope with some of my first trimester problems. I guess your question is what is the likelihood that you will be tested for marijuana in your system and what is the likelihood that a positive test result would be reported to CPS? Certainly, there is a lot of variance in local policies and procedures, so I would not claim to know whether that is something that could happen where you live. My research indicated that although a lot of people were paranoid about this happening, it was rare and was something that never happens in my state, California. (Of course, California's attitude towards marijuana is a far cry from Kansas's.) Even if you were tested, in most places CPS has much bigger fish to fry. But I will say that legally, no one can force you to undergo a blood test without your consent, or a court order. I have read a lot of people on the internet saying that such-and-such test is mandatory, but legally they are not. The problem is that at some point during your pregnancy someone is likely to shove some papers at you and tell you that you need to sign them. And one of these papers may say something about consenting to tests necessary for the health of your baby, which unbeknownst to you means drug testing. It's also possible that the hospital could test you even if you did not consent. (For what it's worth, I am a lawyer, but keep in mind that I am able to give you legal advice that applies to your specific situation.)


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

Marijuana is used as a medication. It has active ingredients and an therefore it has side effects. So, a question "Why do you used pot daily" is just as legitimate as "Why do you use Vicodin daily" or "Why do you use Ambien nightly"

Cannabis proponents lite to taut how natural marijuana is but im reality is marijuana has side effects. The negative effect on short term memory has been been well documented. People do becomes psychologically addicted and that has been documented as well as well as decreases in ambition. To put is simply, marijuana tuners some people into forgetful couch potatoes.

It can increase anxiety in others. Marijuanna has cause tachycardia usually in combination with certain medications.

So, I think it is silly at best to say "It is naturally and thereof it is safe"

Yes, no fetus died from marijuana but research show mother's cannabis use has effect on memory and learning abilities as well as hyperactivity:

http://www.webmd.com/baby/news/20030325/marijuana-may-harm-fetus

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/05/070524145037.htm


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

In this study, researchers examined the effects of exposure to an artificial component of marijuana called WIN in the offspring of rats who received the synthetic cannabinoid while pregnant. The mother rats received a daily injection of the drug that was comparable to a low-to-moderate marijuana dose inhaled by a human smoker.

^^^^This study make absolutely no sense. I'd also like to know how it was funded. You can't just copy and paste articles form web MD of all places and expect it to be factual, unbiased information. An ARTIFICIAL component of marijuana, INJECTED into the bodies of RATS? What? How is that comparable to marijuana use in humans? Point being, the OP did not ask whether or not mj is safe for use during pregnancy. She asked what to expect, probably from someone who has BTDT, during labor and birth. There is a HUGE difference between mj, Vicodin, and Ambien.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alenushka*
> 
> Marijuana is used as a medication. It has active ingredients and an therefore it has side effects. So, a question "Why do you used pot daily" is just as legitimate as "Why do you use Vicodin daily" or "Why do you use Ambien nightly"
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## december86 (May 14, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice that everyone has given...I really appreciate it and it has relieved some of the stress... to answer some of your questions I have been extremely sick with this pregnancy and it has helped me reduce vomiting, and helped me have an appetite so that I can eat. The doctor gave me a medication to help but when I googled it I found out it was to reduce nausea in chemo patience and this isn't something that I felt comfortable taking on a continued basis. When I thought about smoking to help me I did my research and found out that there were no definate side effects that could be linked... just hints of what might happen and all of them were far less severe then the medication I was on.


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

Pot is used in chemo patients as well. Zofran has been better studied than pot


----------



## onlyboys (Feb 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alenushka*
> 
> Pot is used in chemo patients as well. Zofran has been better studied than pot


That's a shame since Zofran has so many ridiculous side effects and marijuana typically does not.


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroodyWoodsgal*
> 
> Studies where ACTUAL mothers(not rats) and ACTUAL babies(not rat babies) were studied after the mothers smoked ACTUAL pot (not an injection of the synthetic version of one chemical component of pot) during pregnancy have shown that clean pot is NOT dangerous at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

I would give yourself a pretty wide window. In some people (my sister for example) pot takes longer than 3-4 weeks to leave your system. I think it's rare and I'm not sure anyone knows why it can work that way but I'd imagine just like any other medication in that we all metabolize differently. It's probably not a huge deal if you live in a state where the laws are more lax or DHS as a practical matter doesn't get involved for "just pot" (for example, here my understanding is just testing positive for pot doesn't put you at risk for losing your kids, there would have to be other factors). Since you mentioned the state you are in now has strict laws though I'd be more concerned.

I'd also be a little concerned that your doctor or a nurse might drug test you without your knowledge at one of your appointments. I know when I saw my regular doctor during my pregnancy for a bad yeast infection they tested me for things I didn't consent to (mainly GBS--they were supposed to only be verifying it was truly yeast and not bacterial). Granted it wasn't a drug test but I wouldn't put it past some medical providers particularly if the mood in the state is very anti-pot. They are supposed to get your consent for testing but as a practical matter that rarely happens.

That being said, we have some seriously silly laws in this country  Good luck mama! I hope the rest of your pregnancy is easier at least in terms of nausea!


----------



## glassesgirlnj (Mar 15, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dogmom327*
> 
> I'd also be a little concerned that your doctor or a nurse might drug test you without your knowledge at one of your appointments. I know when I saw my regular doctor during my pregnancy for a bad yeast infection they tested me for things I didn't consent to (mainly GBS--they were supposed to only be verifying it was truly yeast and not bacterial). Granted it wasn't a drug test but I wouldn't put it past some medical providers particularly if the mood in the state is very anti-pot. They are supposed to get your consent for testing but as a practical matter that rarely happens.


I haven't smoked in years - and definitely not while I was pregnant - but I can confirm that I was drug tested without my knowledge at my first MIDWIFE appointment. (I may have signed a general consent form, as Laurucha mentions above, but I certainly wasn't told that I was going to be drug tested at that appointment. I wasn't told that I was going to have an HIV test, either.) Imagine my surprise when I got the itemized bill listing all the tests I'd had that day!

I am in NJ, though, not KS.


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

I live in the area with high quality medical pot. Everyone and their mother has a card. And no matter how much you swear and post....it causes sort term memory issues in adult. Expensive or not, pot is potent medication with potent side effect that is at best, poorly studied. I would not risk my fetus. I certainly would not smoke it if I was in the state where it is illegal and CPS can come after me. It is a risk no one need to take. What sort of bonding breastfeeding experience an infant would have if she was put with foster family at birth? Do you think foster parent will be collecting donor's milk?


----------



## ilovejeff (Apr 14, 2008)

*Broodywoodsgal* well said!

I actually found Mothering when doing research about the effects of MMJ on pregnancy. See this article: [=http://mothering.com/pregnancy-birth/medical-marijuana-surprising-solution-severe-morning-sickness][/]. Sure, you can find a lot of things on the Internet that will tell you that marijuana is bad. Just like you can find a lot of things about cosleeping/extended breastfeeding/non-vaxing/whatever are bad. Don't drink the kool-aid, people! Use your critical thinking skills.

OP, I second the recommendation to give yourself more than 3-4 weeks. Depending the amount of THC in your system and, well, your system itself, it may take longer to clear out.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

You definitely need more than four weeks to clear it out. As a previous poster already stated (was it phathui?) you need to stop smoking by at least 28 weeks. This is because it is in the BABY'S system, and if you keep smoking past that point, it will be in the baby's meconium. Since some hospitals test the meconium, they will find it. 4 weeks is certainly not enough to solve that problem.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah MJ being stored in fat cells means it hangs around for a while....so people generally say that MJ can test positive in the system for a month. But the truth is, if someone is a daily smoker for a very long period of time, it stays around longer than that.

OP if this is something you are truly worried about, I would honestly stop now. Seriously. I don't think it's going to end up being a big deal for you, but if you are having weird thoughts or deep intuition tell you that you need to not test positive or have your baby test positive, you should stop this very day. <3<3


----------



## budwana birth (Feb 12, 2009)

OMG all these questions about why are you smoking... I want to know why are women being drug tested at birth?????


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

One thing I notice about some habitual pot users is there propensity to rant, to rave and to believes every conspiracy theory on the Internet. I do not see you posting any links to peer reviewed studies.

One does not have to use a drug to be aware of the results.

As a healthcare worker I come across people who us marijuana all the time. Some do well and have and experience no side effects. Others experience side effects.

If something is potent enough to provide beneficial effect then something is potent enough to have side effect.

Every medicinal substance will have side effects. You own millage may vary.

What is something is natural or not it is meaningless . Cancer is natural. Lets, face it, the marjuana plants of today are not the same gentle plant people smoke hundreds of years ago. You can think selective breeding for it.

When someone had to use pain or sleep or nausea medication daily, the natural question that should arise is "Is there anything else can be done with deal with the root cause of this condition", not "Yes, just use Vicodin, Ambien, pot whatever daily till the end of times"

Does this really worth the risk"

For 3-4 year old children, prenatal marijuana exposure negatively affected the verbal and memory domains in both the OPPS and MHPCD studied groups. Cognitive development assessed by the Stanford-Binet Intelligence Scale demonstrated a negative association of short-term memory and verbal reasoning with first and/or second trimester marijuana usage.<a>[57]</a> Similarly, memory and verbal domains, measured by the McCarthy Scales of Children's Abilities, decreased with daily marijuana usage.<a>[56]</a> However, composite intelligence scores in both studies were not impacted at this age by maternal marijuana use.

When children reach school age at around 5-6 years old, reports on the consequences of prenatal marijuana exposure begin to diverge. Exposed children from the OPPS cohort appear to have no memory deficits,<a>[58]</a> while those from the MHPCD cohort report short-term memory deficits that correlate strongly with heavy second trimester exposure.<a>[59]</a> Cannabis-exposed children in the OPPS cohort scored significantly lower in tests for sustained attention, while those from the MHPCD group actually displayed increased attention (measured by fewer errors of omission in a continuous performance task) from second trimester exposure.<a>[60]</a> Both groups reported an increase in impulsive and hyperactive behaviors. Follow-up studies found that problems of depression, hyperactivity, inattention and impulsivity persist into the 9-12 year age range,<a>[47,61-64]</a> raising speculation of deficits in higher cognitive processes such as executive function.[65]"


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alenushka*
> 
> One thing I notice about some habitual pot users is there propensity to rant, to rave and to believes every conspiracy theory on the Internet. I do not see you posting any links to peer reviewed studies.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I appreciate your posts. Drugging an unborn child with ANYTHING that is not a dire necessity to living and dying, crosses a line that I find wrong in many ways.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> Thanks. I appreciate your posts. Drugging an unborn child with ANYTHING that is not a dire necessity to living and dying, crosses a line that I find wrong in many ways.


Oh....so DAMN ALL THOSE WOMEN on zofran, right? What about those "evil" women who are battling depression during pregnancy and have to take a pill to help them hold on to their sanity??

Because both of those things are more serious and have more dangerous side effects than medical MJ. So? What say you, to the women of this very forum, who are using drugs with risky side effects AND unknown long-term consequences to fight depression and extreme m/s....??


----------



## Mamallama08 (Jun 23, 2008)

I've truly enjoyed the discussion/debate that this question has braught up. I don't think anyone as addressed the carbon monoxide issue. When we smoke we inhale a good bit of it which temporarily deprives the blood of oxygen (and the placenta and fetus). Marijuana benefits aside, how much carbon monoxide is too much? Can anyone address this. If a mother was to inhale ten breaths containing CO per day, would this significantly deprive a baby of oxygen to say decrease potential intelligence or stunt growth?


----------



## Laurucha (Apr 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budwana birth*
> 
> OMG all these questions about why are you smoking... I want to know why are women being drug tested at birth?????


I tried to get at this in my previous post... Where I live what is going on is that healthcare providers are testing pregnant women for more serious drugs. Women who test positive are referred to drug counseling, but not reported to CPS. They are doing this with the consent of the women, though few women probably realize they signed a consent form authorizing this, because the form doesn't say anything about drug testing. Only because this issue was on my radar and because I am an attorney did I realize what the form meant. I find it troublesome that healthcare providers are routinely tricking women into consenting to tests. If they don't understand what they are consenting to, it's not informed consent. And there seems to be a paternalistic attitude towards pregnant women. Few people seem willing to accept the idea that women retain the complete right to control their bodies, even when pregnant.

Anyway, I can't be certain that it never happens, but I do not believe that women anywhere are being routinely tested for THC and reported to CPS for positive results, though a lot of women fear this could happen. It is definitely illegal to test them without their consent. (The U.S. Supreme Court addressed this in 2001.)


----------



## Laurucha (Apr 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroodyWoodsgal*
> 
> Oh....so DAMN ALL THOSE WOMEN on zofran, right? What about those "evil" women who are battling depression during pregnancy and have to take a pill to help them hold on to their sanity??
> 
> Because both of those things are more serious and have more dangerous side effects than medical MJ. So? What say you, to the women of this very forum, who are using drugs with risky side effects AND unknown long-term consequences to fight depression and extreme m/s....??


Not to mention any woman who has anything less than 100% natural childbirth.

I took vicodin occasionally during my first trimester. I had constant headaches, which were occasionally debilitating.The doctors assure me it was completely safe, but it concerned me. I considered seeking out marijuana because I thought it might be safer. Should I have just spent months in bed suffering?

I am surprised that there seem to be so many people in this forum who do not believe that women have the right to make all decisions about what to do with their bodies.


----------



## Mamallama08 (Jun 23, 2008)

Anyway, I can't be certain that it never happens, but I do not believe that women anywhere are being routinely tested for THC and reported to CPS for positive results, though a lot of women fear this could happen. It is definitely illegal to test them without their consent. (The U.S. Supreme Court addressed this in 2001.)
[/quote]
I'm glad that the original question was answered. But I wonder if we can go on with the other questions that have been raised. Perhaps another thread is in order. I don't think that there is another space on the web where this specific debate (maternal usage/morality/scientific clarity) is playing out in such a balanced way. I appreciate the things I've read from either side.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mamallama08*
> 
> I've truly enjoyed the discussion/debate that this question has braught up. I don't think anyone as addressed the carbon monoxide issue. When we smoke we inhale a good bit of it which temporarily deprives the blood of oxygen (and the placenta and fetus). Marijuana benefits aside, how much carbon monoxide is too much? Can anyone address this. If a mother was to inhale ten breaths containing CO per day, would this significantly deprive a baby of oxygen to say decrease potential intelligence or stunt growth?


Inhaling ANY kind of smoke is not great for your body....people I know who are serious about MJ as medicine use vaporizers so they are not inhaling smoke, only vapor.

I do not have any hard facts/numbers/science at my fingertips about the actual damage/risks.


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

I guess it is all about risk and benefit. I was very depressed while pregnant and everything from pot to anti depressants was offered. It did not worth the risk to me. I went the therapy-meditation-exercise road. If I was suicidal at any point, then I would have taken anti depressants.


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laurucha*
> 
> I am surprised that there seem to be so many people in this forum who do not believe that women have the right to make all decisions about what to do with their bodies.


But its not just YOUR body when you are pregnant. There's another life to consider before you start altering your own brain and body chemistry.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

" I guess your question is what is the likelihood that you will be tested for marijuana in your system and what is the likelihood that a positive test result would be reported to CPS?"

As far as know, in most hospitals, a positive test result for any drug would be reported to CPS.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

" It is definitely illegal to test them without their consent. (The U.S. Supreme Court addressed this in 2001.)"

When a woman in labor is admitted to the hospital, she signs a blanket consent allowing them to treat her and the baby. So they have her consent if she's a patient.


----------



## Laurucha (Apr 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> But its not just YOUR body when you are pregnant. There's another life to consider before you start altering your own brain and body chemistry.


I am aware that some people consider fetuses to be people with rights of their own. I do not. Legally, fetuses are not people. Obviously there are different opinions out there, but I am surprised that the idea that the rights of a fetus trump its mother's right to make decisions about her body is so prevalent here.


----------



## Laurucha (Apr 11, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phathui5*
> 
> " It is definitely illegal to test them without their consent. (The U.S. Supreme Court addressed this in 2001.)"
> 
> When a woman in labor is admitted to the hospital, she signs a blanket consent allowing them to treat her and the baby. So they have her consent if she's a patient.


Nonsense. A woman signs what she chooses to sign. Consent is by definition something you agree to. As I said, it's easy to sign a consent form without realizing what you are consenting to, but it's your choice whether to sign.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phathui5*
> 
> " I guess your question is what is the likelihood that you will be tested for marijuana in your system and what is the likelihood that a positive test result would be reported to CPS?"
> 
> As far as know, in most hospitals, a positive test result for any drug would be reported to CPS.


Do you have any basis at all for this statement?

Since you are challenging my wishy-washy statements, I dug up the research I did months ago. At that time I only looked at California and felt confident that it was not a concern in California. According to the Guttmacher Institute, there are fifteen states in which prenatal drug abuse is considered child abuse. There are fourteen states in which health care providers are required to report suspected prenatal drug abuse.

The picture is not that simple though. For example, each state has its own laws and some include exposure to some drugs and not others. I cannot imagine that the laws in all these states apply to marijuana exposure, since exposure is not known to have any definitive adverse effects on a fetus. I also cannot imagine why hospitals would routinely test for THC. Exposure to cocaine or heroin is relevant to their medical treatment, but exposure to THC is not. Keep in mind that an estimated 10% of all babies (400,000-440,000 a year) test positive for exposure to drugs or alcohol at birth. Obviously, CPS only gets involved in a small minority of these cases. If people were being routinely tested and investigated by CPS for prenatal marijuana use, there would be thousands of cases every year. An internet search would turn up tons of cases. But all I have been able to find is a lot of people posing the same question you did.

Oh, and to get back to the OP's question, Kansas is not one of the states in which drug use during pregnancy is considered child abuse. "Kansas health care providers may, _upon consent,_ refer a woman at risk for prenatal substance abuse to the local health department for service coordination." There is no mandatory reporting in Kansas for prenatal drug use. Maybe this could go without saying, but you might not want to admit your marijuana use to any medical staff, just to be on the safe side.

ETA: I found this more definitive statement from a study done by the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services that supports my previous assertion: "Very few hospitals test newborns routinely, and studies have indicated that hospitals do not usually inform child welfare or other State agencies about the number of infants tested at birth, test results, or referrals to child welfare agencies." "In an estimated 90-95% of babies born who have been exposed to alcohol or illegal drugs, the exposure is not detected at birth and the infants go home with their birth parents without any interventions." Again, they are talking about illicit drugs in general, and it has to be even less common for marijuana.


----------



## 1stTimeMama4-4-10 (Feb 4, 2010)

Need to chime in here although I haven't read the entire thread. I worked in the field of child protection for five years. It is very common not only for hospitals to test mothers when they give birth (this seems to be particularly true when they are on state insurance), but also for prenatal care providers to test women at prenatal checkups. Positive screens are frequently turned over to CPS authorities and become evidence in a case against the parent. Some providers test everyone, although it is more common if there are red flags like bizarre behavior etc.

Marijuana is not as big a concern as heroin or crack/cocaine, but it is a red flag, and depending on the care provider, may well result in a referral to CPS. Then, it's a crapshoot whether the assigned social worker wants to pursue the matter.

Bottom line, courts will always err on the side of keeping children safe. When you work in the field of child protection, your perspective gets skewed, and you start to view all parents who have used drugs as dangerous, and therefore, the children would be safer away from them. And so even when all you did was smoke a little pot when you were pregnant, it is all too possible that the end result is that your child is removed from your care. I have seen it happen many many times. Prenatal drug abuse alone may not be "child abuse," but ultimately it doesn't matter, because it can be the issue that calls attention to you by CPS. Once CPS is involved, all bets are off and they can make a case against you if you are anything less than perfect.

I would strongly suggest that no one give advice that others rely on to their detriment. This is no joke and what you choose to do to your own body is one thing, but you are dead wrong on your facts and I would hate for someone to believe you and take a huge gamble without even knowing it.


----------



## Mamallama08 (Jun 23, 2008)

One baby per hour is born addicted to opiates in the united states. That is child abuse. Fetuses absolutely have rights bestowed on them by their mothers if not the law of the land. If a chemical company was piping fumes into your house, would you not sue on behalf of your unborn baby? Don't parents sue drug companies when they cause birth defects? Now, I'm not making a comparison between pot and opiates or other scripts, or chemical fumes. I'm simply disagreeing with the argent that unborn baby's are not without rights. My fetus certainly has rights. I take her rights into consideration when I choose to take certain medications that could harm her. I think majijuana is such an attractive alternative to other meds/substances because the low risks make it easier to preserve the baby's rights/health. I think this is totally valid, but I don't think that getting high everyday at the expense of your baby's well being is. It doesn't sound like any of the mothers in here are doing that.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

Prenatal drug use may not be considered child abuse, but if a baby is born and tests positive for drugs, then it isn't just prenatal anymore, then the "authorities" have a baby with a positive drug test.


----------



## newsolarmomma2 (Jan 6, 2011)

Theres no point in arguing whether it works or not, it IS illegal and you are in a state where pot isn't looked on as no big deal. I think pot should be legal and used medicinally, but Im not in charge.

CPS WILL bust you if you pop dirty and they do drug test moms, some places test every mom (I was). They also drug test babys poop, usually only when mom tests positive, because meconium holds drug residue for many, many, months (3-6). Please do not think CPS has bigger things to do, because it just doesn't work that way. They take drugs seriously, often even more than actual abuse. (awful but true!)

My friend (when I was in TX) got caught this way and had a year long PITA with CPS. She had to take classes, get drug tested, and any mess up meant loss of kids, even temporarily. She was lucky that she got a reasonable case worker! This was in the liberal city of Austin. It was a huge mess, and will always be out there even years later- not good if you don't want CPS issues.

So, the best thing is to quit now so that you are clean when you give birth. Don't wait, you never know if you will have a preemie and thus still test positive. If you still have nausea, try the Zofran. It works fantastic and I have never know anyone to have issues from it. It's highly effective, legal, and safe (years of use and study back it up).

Best luck!


----------



## tropicana74 (Apr 10, 2012)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1stTimeMama4-4-10*
> And so even when all you did was smoke a little pot when you were pregnant, it is all too possible that the end result is that your child is removed from your care. I have seen it happen many many times. Prenatal drug abuse alone may not be "child abuse," but ultimately it doesn't matter, because it can be the issue that calls attention to you by CPS. Once CPS is involved, all bets are off and they can make a case against you if you are anything less than perfect.
> 
> I would strongly suggest that no one give advice that others rely on to their detriment. This is no joke and what you choose to do to your own body is one thing, but you are dead wrong on your facts and I would hate for someone to believe you and take a huge gamble without even knowing it.












As a former foster parent I can tell you that you or your baby testing positive for any illegal drug at birth will run the risk of your child being removed from your care.

I was not a foster parent in your state (I was in OK at the time). I have an adopted daughter who came into care at birth because mom tested + and then the tested my daughter's meconium which came up +. In this case it wasn't pot but it was what got DHS involved and it snow balled from there.

I have a good friend who got a new born baby girl because mom tested + for MJ at the birth. We thought surely for such a minor offense the baby would soon be going back home to mom. Well, once again, once DHS got involved in the situation and set up a case plan it made it very difficult for mom to get the baby back. My friend has now adopted that baby girl. Even as foster parents who were used to dealing with these cases we couldn't believe that this baby was removed for a seemingly minor offense.

IMO, child protective services is a corrupt agency and they have a screwy way of handling these cases. I would do whatever was in my power to make sure that you never did anything that could involve them in your life.

Hoping everything works out for you and the birth of your little one.


----------



## BroodyWoodsgal (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tropicana74*
> <snip>
> 
> IMO, child protective services is a corrupt agency and they have a screwy way of handling these cases. *I would do whatever was in my power to make sure that you never did anything that could involve them in your life.*
> ...


This.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

when i had ds1 they tested HIS urine for drugs.


----------



## Alenushka (Jul 27, 2002)

Drugs in Pregnancy and Lactation. Textbook.

Marijuana category X

Marijuana risks contaminants. So unless you are growing your own, beware of laced product. 
THC does cross the placenta. 
Possible decrease gestation by .8 weeks. 
Increase risk precipitous labor (29% v 3%) or prolonged labor (31% v 19%). 
Increase risk of meconium passage (57% v 25%). 
Increase risk resuscitation (41% v 21%). 
Association with strabismus. 
Newborn risk for decreased visual responses, irritability, high pitched cry, tremors, startles. 
At 36 and 48 month lower verbal and memory scores. 
At 9-12 yo, worse impulse control and visual analysis/hypothesis testing. 
1989 report from Children's Cancer Study Group demonstrated 10 fold increase risk for acute nonlymphoblastic leukemia (ANLL).


----------



## philomom (Sep 12, 2004)

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/05/070524145037.htm

http://teratogenmarijuana.pbworks.com/w/page/20559955/FrontPage

http://www.ehow.com/about_5377056_effects-substance-abuse-fetus.html

http://beginningsofslo.org/resources/faq-2/marijuana/

http://www.webmd.com/baby/news/20030325/marijuana-may-harm-fetus

Harm is being done by moms who use during pregnancy. No doubt about it.


----------



## lilbsmama (Nov 18, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philomom*
> 
> http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2007/05/070524145037.htm
> http://teratogenmarijuana.pbworks.com/w/page/20559955/FrontPage
> ...


Yeah, actually there is doubt. A lot of it. Did you even read the links you posted, really? Web MD is not a credible source if information, imo. Show me a controlled study where the mother smoked/vaporized/consumed mj, and used absolutely no other drugs at all, not even a tylenol, and had complications, low birthweight babies, or babies born with defects. Good luck with that.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

The lack of a controlled study doesn't prove that it's safe for pregnancy. Researchers are very hesitant to do controlled studies on pregnant women, for obvious reasons.

This article talks about the challenges of including pregnant women in a study:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2747530/


----------



## CA Country Girl (Aug 13, 2011)

I have followed along with this thread, but not posted so far. Truthfully, I am surprised to see so much venom on it, especially attacks on the OP, when MDC itself features an article on the benefits of medical marijuana for morning sickness (good article BTW). It sees like you may be in the wrong community if you are so closed to alternative therapies. I have avoided all substances during this pregnancy (even all caffeine until the third trimester) but you bet your life I would chose MJ over some supposedly "safe" prescription. Remember there was a supposedly safe morning sickness drug prescribed until the 60's (I think it was called Thalidomide) which caused lots of babies to be born missing limbs. Watch TV and you will see one ambulance chaser lawyer after another encouraging mom's whose babies were born with birth defects to join this or that class action law suit, especially for depression and anti-anxiety drugs. I know it is not "medically approved studies" but I grew up around lots of hippie, pot smoking mamas who had healthy and smart babies who grew into healthy and smart people. The thousands of years of marijuana use without real evidence of harm seems to clearly trump newly invented and barely vetted drugs approved by the establishment for a few years before they are then discovered to have some severe side effect. This goes for many medical issues both during and outside of pregnancy. They are all called "safe" until it is discovered that they really are not. I would definitely worry about the continued ignorance of government official (including CPS) about the relative risks and benefits on marijuana and babies and mamas being tested at birth, but in a more highly evolved society, no one would be doing anything but complementing this mama (OP) for considering what seemed to be the safest course for her baby when she tried to treat severe morning sickness.


----------



## naturemama2012 (May 23, 2012)

I live in kansas and trust me they are STRICT, i would stop smoking about a month before your due date.


----------



## QueenOfTheMeadow (Mar 25, 2005)

I have removed some posts for language and for personal attacks. Please keep things respectful.


----------



## Shadow1990 (Jul 2, 2014)

ganjamom said:


> There is ABOSOLUTELY nothing wrong with smoking cannabis during pregnancy, as a matter of fact it's safer than any other man made drug out there. Many MD's prescribe pregnant women with what ever drugs based on the problem they have, for example if a prego is feeling the blues, they will prescribe anti depressants, and guess what!? the baby is born with defects or dead. WTH!? And this is okay??? Because it's legal??? But in the history of marijuana, NOT ONE PERSON/EMBRYO HAS EVER DIED FROM IT'S USE. If death has occured, it's simply because the prohibition laws, the government is against it for their own beneficial reasons ---MONEY?! They care not for the health of us, nor the life of our unborn child. Now i support cannabis use during pregnancy if needed and it's the best for any ailment. All you judgemental people out there, go and do some research, stop being so brainwashed by what this government has shoved in your head, EDUCATE YOURSELF!


Do you live in missouri or know the specific laws for missouri? How do they or do they test every baby born? What if a positive test comes back?


----------



## Shadow1990 (Jul 2, 2014)

ganjamom said:


> There is ABOSOLUTELY nothing wrong with smoking cannabis during pregnancy, as a matter of fact it's safer than any other man made drug out there. Many MD's prescribe pregnant women with what ever drugs based on the problem they have, for example if a prego is feeling the blues, they will prescribe anti depressants, and guess what!? the baby is born with defects or dead. WTH!? And this is okay??? Because it's legal??? But in the history of marijuana, NOT ONE PERSON/EMBRYO HAS EVER DIED FROM IT'S USE. If death has occured, it's simply because the prohibition laws, the government is against it for their own beneficial reasons ---MONEY?! They care not for the health of us, nor the life of our unborn child. Now i support cannabis use during pregnancy if needed and it's the best for any ailment. All you judgemental people out there, go and do some research, stop being so brainwashed by what this government has shoved in your head, EDUCATE YOURSELF!


Do you live in Missouri or know the laws for this situation in missouri? Do they test every baby and if so how? What haooens if test is positive ?


----------

